# Soundiron's Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry - a soulful and ethereal female solo vocal library + video wal



## Peaslee (Sep 5, 2013)

We've just released a brand new release in our solo vocal series called Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry. It's 5.4 GB installed and includes 11,316 Samples, with dozens of Kontakt presets. We've got it on sale now for only $119 ($20 off) until September 15th.

Known for her work with Zwan, Smashing Pumpkins and numerous collaborations and solo projects, Linda Strawberry's voice has a smoky, intensely dynamic and truly expressive quality that is perfect for everything from cinematic scoring, indie rock and EDM, to dreampop, industrial and pan-ethnic composition. Her rich, mysterious and passionate voice and distinctive emotional performance style burn through the mix. This 5.4 GB collection features deeply multi-sampled chromatic content, along with thousands of customizable live melodic phrases. It offers smooth long-form True Legato, sustaining and staccato vowels, a wide variety of vocal effects, ambiences and unparallelled user control. Voice of Gaia: Strawberry is designed for professional composers, producers and songwriters and may just be our most flexible and adaptive female solo vocal instrument yet.






We captured True Legato vowel sustains for the universal Ah vowel, using an exhaustive long-form sampling method for unparalleled realism, with 3-voice polyphony. You’ll also find classic vowel sustains and staccatos for Ah, Oh, Oo and Mm sounds, spanning well over two octaves, with total user control over every detail. You can choose between infinitely looping (w/release) and natural decay modes for each sustaining note, with 3-voice polyphonic support. The Ah and Oh sustain and staccato vowels also include both piano and forte dynamics.

Check out our MP3 demos here! 
https://soundcloud.com/soundiron/sets/voice-of-gaia-strawberry
[flash width=580 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F9943012&amp;color=ff6600&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_comments=true[/flash]

We then recorded thousands of improvised melodic vowel and invented language-based micro-phrases at root tempos of 80, 100, 120 and 140 BPM, and root keys of A#, C, D, E, F# and G#. With instant transposition, tempo locking, time stretching and phrase shaping, you can get more mileage from every sample, with more freedom to create. Our exclusive fully interactive phrase sequencer and integrated waveform display lets you edit and save the interactive sample start and end markers for each step, making them a breeze to work with. http://s3.amazonaws.com/soundiron_docs/soundiron_voice_of_gaia_strawberry_user_manual.pdf (Click Here for the pdf user guide.)

We've also included vocal effects, like whispered sustains and staccatos, laughing, performance breaths and breathing, sfx and more. Finally, we took the source material and contorted it into a full set of ambiences, atmospheric and pad instruments. You'll also find our intuitive FX Rack panel, with chorus, delay, distortion, compression, EQ, amp/speaker simulation and convolution reverb, featuring 70 of our popular custom rooms, halls, cathedrals and unique fx impulses.

Linda was recorded in a dry studio with two types of exquisite Neumann microphones and pristine Sound Devices preamps to capture every subtle detail and nuance of her voice. You can customize each mic's mix and balance, or load/unload each mic channel. We’ve spared no detail in our quest to bring you our most flexible, adaptive and inspiring female solo vocal collection yet. Click Here for more info.

Ryan Scully's done a detailed walk-through of Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry here:


----------



## Ryan99 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry - a soulful and ethereal female solo vocal library*

Hi Mike,

I have sent you a private message a while ago on this forum, but never got any reply. I think you did not read it yet.

By the way, this is another interesting product. I will wait for a video walkthrough before deciding if I buy this. 

Keep up your good work!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Sep 5, 2013)

I love it! Will have to pick it up


----------



## Peaslee (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry - a soulful and ethereal female solo vocal library*

Hi Ryan99, I just finished moving to a new town this past month, so I've been completely out of the loop. You were asking about the upcoming Apocalypse Percussion expansion. For this first APE add-on, we're mostly focuses on some new cymbal types and gong, plus a ton of enhanced programming and playability features. It should be out within the next 4 weeks or so. We're planning on adding Chinese War Drums, tympani, gran casa and a few other major add-ons further down the road, but no exact ETA on those pieces. Our plate is mighty full at the moment and we want to search out just the right instruments to capture to get the body, tone and huge sound we're looking for to complete the collection. 

In the meantime, we'll be adding a video walk-through for Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry very soon, so stay tuned for that.


----------



## tmm (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks and sounds great, will most likely pick it up when I have the funds.

Do you (SI) have any plans to create any 'Voice of' _male_ libraries? I love all of your vocal libraries, and there is a serious lack of solo male vocal libs out there. I can only think of one developer off the top of my head.

Now, if you can find someone who has both a great singing voice, and is proficient at Tuvan throat singing...


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry - a soulful and ethereal female solo vocal library*



Peaslee @ Thu Sep 05 said:


> For this first APE add-on, we're mostly focuses on some new cymbal types and gong, plus a ton of enhanced programming and playability features. It should be out within the next 4 weeks or so. We're planning on adding Chinese War Drums, tympani, gran casa and a few other major add-ons further down the road, but no exact ETA on those pieces. Our plate is mighty full at the moment and we want to search out just the right instruments to capture to get the body, tone and huge sound we're looking for to complete the collection.



Hi mike!

How will this be priced?


----------



## Peaslee (Sep 5, 2013)

tmm @ Thu Sep 05 said:


> Looks and sounds great, will most likely pick it up when I have the funds.
> 
> Do you (SI) have any plans to create any 'Voice of' _male_ libraries? I love all of your vocal libraries, and there is a serious lack of solo male vocal libs out there. I can only think of one developer off the top of my head.
> 
> Now, if you can find someone who has both a great singing voice, and is proficient at Tuvan throat singing...



Yeah, we've actually already got 3 different upcoming solo male vocalist libraries due for release over the next 6 months or so: tenor, Eastern European/Balkan hybrid and death metal (multiple voices). We've also got some others lined up, including bass, countertenor and Native American.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry - a soulful and ethereal female solo vocal library*



Peaslee @ Fri Sep 06 said:


> We've just released a brand new release


 >8o


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry - a soulful and ethereal female solo vocal library*

Saschas demo was so great that I had to buy this. It sounds great, maybe not so versatile as the soprano.


----------



## tmm (Sep 6, 2013)

Peaslee @ Fri Sep 06 said:


> ...tenor, Eastern European/Balkan hybrid and *death metal* (multiple voices).



ROFL I was actually going to use that as my joke instead of the throat singing, but changed my mind. I've been playing in DM bands for the last 12 years, and only just recently (< 1 year) started working with orch sample libraries, so I'm curious to hear how that comes out / what you have in-mind for it. Curious about whether or not you're including phrases  Just don't get too Nathan Explosion with it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 6, 2013)

I really hope what Im hearing is the ahh legato!!

Sounds closest to sort of How To Train Your Dragon that Ive seen yet!!

I'd pay more if you could record more legato, like ooh, laaa etc etc


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 6, 2013)

Great lib! Another one to add to my never-ending list. I love the tone of Linda Strawberry's voice. I really enjoyed the song playing on her website titled, "The Saddest Song" http://www.lindastrawberry.com/


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry - a soulful and ethereal female solo vocal library*



> We're planning on adding Chinese War Drums, tympani, gran casa and a few other major add-ons further down the road, but no exact ETA on those pieces. Our plate is mighty full at the moment and we want to search out just the right instruments to capture to get the body, tone and huge sound we're looking for to complete the collection.



Glad to hear it Mike. As if APE wasn't good enough already , I will definitely welcome the Chinese War Drums (Taikos I'm assuming) and Timpani anytime. The other vocal libraries sound interesting but will especially be interested in the Native American Vocals. thanks for giving everyone a heads up on what's to come.


----------



## Ryan99 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry - a soulful and ethereal female solo vocal library*



Peaslee @ Thu Sep 05 said:


> In the meantime, we'll be adding a video walk-through for Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry very soon, so stay tuned for that.



Good! Let's hope to see it before the end of the introductory sale...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry - a soulful and ethereal female solo vocal library*

It's a wonderful library , very versatile and capable of much more than meets the eye at first glance , and Linda Strawberry has a gorgeous voice , very much looking forward to more from this series .


----------



## Peaslee (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry - a soulful and ethereal female solo vocal library*

Ryan Scully's done a super detailed video walk-through of Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry, exploring all of the features and controls, along with some awesome tips and workflow methods to get the most out of this library:


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Sep 12, 2013)

Very pleased with this library. I was (and still am) a bit disappointed with Voice of Rapture. Gaia is much more usable for typical film music stuff and a lot of other genres. Now I'm looking forward for the other libraries. 

Can someone explain to me WHY I would want to use the phrase sequencer? I read the manual but I can't quite seem to see the point. Why would I want to use it rather then just pressing the desired key/phrase in the first place? Maybe I just miss something?


----------



## playz123 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you, Ryan, for once again providing a very compressive and informative overview of this new library. As always, I enjoyed watching and learning at the same time.

Unlike Guido, I am far from disappointed with VoR The Soprano, and have in fact being using it extensively lately. I was therefore wondering if I really needed VoG: Strawberry, and based on some of the demos I wasn't totally convinced that I did. However after watching this video and hearing some of the 'raw' phrases and vowels etc., I now realize that this is indeed a very different library from The Soprano, and that there is not a great deal of overlap between the two, Therefore, based on all these factors and, once again, my high respect for all of Soundiron's products, a decision to purchase Strawberry has been made. Many thanks to all for creating these wonderful libraries.


----------



## Peaslee (Sep 12, 2013)

Guido Negraszus @ Thu Sep 12 said:


> Can someone explain to me WHY I would want to use the phrase sequencer? I read the manual but I can't quite seem to see the point. Why would I want to use it rather then just pressing the desired key/phrase in the first place? Maybe I just miss something?



I'm glad you asked. About half of users prefer using the sequencer, rather than directly triggering the individual phrase keys. I think there are a few different reasons. It's ideal for live performance, where you can set up a sequence you want to follow in advance, but then actually trigger them easily on the fly with a single key stroke. It also allows sequence saving and loading, so you can save off presets for later or easy port them between projects, and have it adapt to whatever tempo you're working at, while remembering each step's variables. You can also directly see the start and end markers for each phrase right in the waveform window. 

Of course, most of the same (and in some cases more) is possible by just directly using the keys and main front panel control parameters, but then you've got a lot more keys to remember and keep track of. 

All in all, it's just a different way of working that some users prefer, but obviously we make sure to provide both methods in the same preset. It's the same user-preference issue with it comes to allowing the selection of different phrase groups and key transpositions via keyswitch, drop-down menu/knob and midi CC all at the same time. Different users prefer different ways of interacting with the library, especially when it comes to phrases. We provide the options, you decide what works best for you.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation. Much appreciated!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Sep 13, 2013)

playz123 @ Thu Sep 12 said:


> Thank you, Ryan, for once again providing a very compressive and informative overview of this new library. As always, I enjoyed watching and learning at the same time.




Thanks Frank! I'm glad you found the walkthru helpful in providing some additional insight on the library.



Ryan


----------

